# أضخم كتاب حول الإشارات التحذيرية



## tomasz (2 مايو 2010)

أقدم لكم في هذا الموضوع أضخم كتاب حول الإشارات التحذيرية بجميع أنواعها

ويشرح الكتاب إشارات التحذير ومقاساتها ومقاس الكلمات والالوان ... إلخ

وهذه صورة عن مغلف الكتاب 





وهذه صورة لإحدى المواضيع داخل الكتاب




أنصح الجميع بالحصول على نسخة من الكتاب

أعتذر إخواني على عدد الكبير لأجزاء الكتاب لكن ليتم تسهيل التحميل , الكتاب 23 جزء كل جزء محمل على 30 ميجا بايت تقريبا حجم الكتاب بعد فك الضغط 665 ميجا بايت , الكتاب على هيئة PDF 

وهذه أجزاء الكتاب

الجزء الاول
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9678575/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part01.rar.html

الجزء الثاني
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9678687/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part02.rar.html

الجزء الثالث
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9678934/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part03.rar.html

الجزء الرابع
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9678998/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part04.rar.html

الجزء الخامس
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9679144/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part05.rar.html

الجزء السادس
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9679231/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part06.rar.html

الجزء السابع
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9679389/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part07.rar.html

الجزء الثامن
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9679743/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part08.rar.html

الجزء التاسع
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9679834/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part09.rar.html

الجزء العاشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9679948/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part10.rar.html

الجزء الحادي عشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9680061/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part11.rar.html

الجزء الثاني عشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9680235/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part12.rar.html

الجزء الثالث عشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9680895/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part13.rar.html

الجزء الرابع عشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9681001/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part14.rar.html

الجزء الخامس عشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9681093/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part15.rar.html

الجزء السادس عشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9681202/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part16.rar.html

الجزء السابع عشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9681313/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part17.rar.html

الجزء الثامن عشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9681462/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part18.rar.html

الجزء التاسع عشر
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9681667/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part19.rar.html

الجزء العشرون
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9681785/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part20.rar.html

الجزء الواحد وعشرون
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9682033/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part21.rar.html

الجزء الإثنان وعشرون
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9682175/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part22.rar.html

الجزء الثالث والعشرون والاخير
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9682299/SafetyFacilityEquipmentIDENTIFICATION2005.part23.rar.html

بعد القيام بتنزل الأجزاء قم بفك الجزء الاول فيقوم بفك الأجزاء المتبقية تلقائيا 

لفك الملف انت بحاجة إلى برنامج win rar تستطيع ان تقوم بتنزل البرنامج من هذا الرابط

http://www.ziddu.com/download/7047991/wrar350.exe.html


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك 
ولكن حجم الملفات كبير جداً.


----------



## tomasz (2 مايو 2010)

نعم الملف ضخم جدا وذلك لاني قمت بعمل مسح ضوئي (سكانر) للكتاب وذلك ليستفيد منه الجميع 

وكذلك إحتفظت بجودة الصورة والوانها مع انه من الممكن ان اقوم بتصغيره لكن تختفي الكتابات والصوت تكون غير واضحة فلا يستفاد منه 

وهو كتاب جدا رائع 

أعذروني على ضخامة هذا الكتاب لكنه مفيد


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (4 مايو 2010)

مجهود متميز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## احمد المشرقي (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (5 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانى دسوقي (9 مايو 2010)

شكراا جزيلا


----------



## الفاو (9 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## eamad2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر للاخ الزميل على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mehdi09 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tomasz (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر الجميع على هذا الدعم منكم


----------



## محمودالحسيني (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تايفوني (20 يناير 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## tomasz (5 أبريل 2011)

أشكر الجميع على المشاركة في الموضوع


----------



## محمدطلحة (7 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (20 مايو 2011)

thank you very much my friend


----------

